# my first mice



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

This is one of my new mice they are just pets I am trying to see how i like mice and I have to say I love them. They are so interesting to watch and play with.


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

She's cute, she looks a lot like my female mouse, Buttons


----------



## nicolac7 (Oct 16, 2015)

heya, I'm a newbie too, haven't a clue to be honest, got 3 female mice yesterdays for my little girl, they are adorable!!! Robyn, angelina after angelina ballerina (i know! its from a kids show) and Darcie,

how long do you have yours? what did u get? I didn't realise they are nocturnal!

love mine so far!


----------

